# EPSON Stylus C45



## maurotozzi (Feb 12, 2006)

Friends,

I have a Epson Stylus C45 printer USB... and It is not fully compatible with Mac OS X 4.4 ... specially ref. printing preferences, so I have searched over the internet and found a driver ... I am able to choose only Standard, for example.

Is there any other driver better than CUPS+Gutenprint v5.0.0-rc1?

Thanks,

M. Tozzi


----------



## maurotozzi (Mar 24, 2006)

I am still needing the file ... is there any news about a better driver for EPSON C45 USP Printer ? If I still do not get any better driver, I will throuth this printer away !!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 24, 2006)

What was wrong with the Gutenprint drivers? Usually they work great for me, sometimes better than what's provided by the manufacturer, especially if it's Epson.

Remember that just because the manufacturer might provide the drivers for OS X, that doesn't mean it's of the same or better quality than those provided by open source developers.  I've used Gutenprint drivers with OS X and Linux and they've suited me just fine.


----------



## ryuhanawa (Aug 27, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> What was wrong with the Gutenprint drivers? Usually they work great for me, sometimes better than what's provided by the manufacturer, especially if it's Epson.
> 
> Remember that just because the manufacturer might provide the drivers for OS X, that doesn't mean it's of the same or better quality than those provided by open source developers.  I've used Gutenprint drivers with OS X and Linux and they've suited me just fine.



Your a life saver for me (a Mac Noob)
Thank you for the priceless information

I'm about to download it and try your solution


----------

